# Golf mk6 camber plates



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi I did some research and found nothing, question is what rear camber plates should i use on my bagged mk6?


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

pm urotrashh, he just picked some up

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...statement)&p=80722935&viewfull=1#post80722935


----------



## BAGZ_N_TITTIEZ (Jan 15, 2013)

slapshot591 said:


> pm urotrashh, he just picked some up
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...statement)&p=80722935&viewfull=1#post80722935


lol oh hey look at you


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

first urotrash has a mkvi jetta which DOES NOT have rear camber therefore he bought shims not camber plates. OP the golf has rear factory camber that you can adjust up too 5 degrees.


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

BAGZ_N_TITTIEZ said:


> lol oh hey look at you


:wave:



crispy21 said:


> first urotrash has a mkvi jetta which DOES NOT have rear camber therefore he bought shims not camber plates. OP the golf has rear factory camber that you can adjust up too 5 degrees.


Yeahhhhhh totally missed the part where he said golf mk6


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

You have factory adjustment. Google it :beer::beer:


----------



## absence (Jun 30, 2009)

crispy21 said:


> ...OP the golf has rear factory camber that you can adjust up too 5 degrees.


more like -3º. removing the shim can give you an extra degree of play.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

absence said:


> more like -3º. removing the shim can give you an extra degree of play.


You can adjust it further than -3 from the factory


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

absence said:


> more like -3º. removing the shim can give you an extra degree of play.


:facepalm:


----------



## absence (Jun 30, 2009)

bryangb said:


> You can adjust it further than -3 from the factory


more than -4º (removing the shim)? how? mine maxed at -3.3º with adjusting the shim but keeping it in place.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

absence said:


> more than -4º (removing the shim)? how? mine maxed at -3.3º with adjusting the shim but keeping it in place.


What shim? Loosen the camber adjustment bolt and turn it.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

absence said:


> more than -4º (removing the shim)? how? mine maxed at -3.3º with adjusting the shim but keeping it in place.


there is no shim  do you know what your talking about?


----------



## absence (Jun 30, 2009)

bryangb said:


> What shim? Loosen the camber adjustment bolt and turn it.


some may call it a washer -- but at least on a mkv its thicker on one side than the other -- so its a shim. :screwy: its alignment effects the total range of adjustment you have.



crispy21 said:


> there is no shim  do you know what your talking about?


no. no idea.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Purchasing air ride and pretty wheels doesn't mean you know what you're talking about. 

You can achieve -4.5* with the "shim" still intact. Its Just a washer. It's not supposed to be a removable item. The bolt is eccentric... That's what's adjusting camber :beer::beer:


----------



## absence (Jun 30, 2009)

crispy21 said:


> ...do you know what your talking about?


i do, however, know the difference between 'you're' and 'your'.

learned that in elementary school.


----------



## absence (Jun 30, 2009)

bryangb said:


> Purchasing air ride and pretty wheels doesn't mean you know what you're talking about.
> 
> You can achieve -4.5* with the "shim" still intact. Its Just a washer. It's not supposed to be a removable item. The bolt is eccentric... That's what's adjusting camber :beer::beer:


i'll choose to ignore your insulting comment in favor of actually providing useful information to people. enough drama on the vortex already to have yet another forum be more about ego than helping each other out. :beer:

that "its just a washer" is wrong. it is angled --or a shim -- or eccentric -- and thus its orientation when you tighten down your camber bolt DOES, in fact, effect your max camber. if the thin side on both rear bolts to the subframe do not face inward, you will not achieve max camber. its basic physics. angled in and it will pull the max in. 

and since a picture does speak 1000 words, i pulled out my Bentley's, and after wiping the hundy's that were covering it like snow on a christmas morning...


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I think you're wrong stating the washer is tapered. The bolt is what is doing the adjusting

You can achieve -4.5* using nothing but stock adjustment. :beer: :beer:


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

crispy21 said:


> first urotrash has a mkvi jetta which DOES NOT have rear camber therefore he bought shims not camber plates. OP the golf has rear factory camber that you can adjust up too 5 degrees.


At my garage they said it has no adjustement, gti's must have adjustement but standard golfs dont?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

juldupp said:


> At my garage they said it has no adjustement, gti's must have adjustement but standard golfs dont?


go to another garage, because they should be the same


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

fasttt600 said:


> go to another garage, because they should be the same


They should?
Anyone has some solid information on the subject?


----------



## absence (Jun 30, 2009)

The US Golf's have an independent rear suspension -- so you have rear camber adjustment. 

The US Jetta's have a solid rear beam -- so no camber adjustment.

So unless Canadian cars are different, you have IRS, and thus camber on the rear. For front -- no camber adjustment without plates.

As fast said, go to another shop. The shop you went to probably doesn't want to deal with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

absence said:


> The US Golf's have an independent rear suspension -- so you have rear camber adjustment.
> 
> The US Jetta's have a solid rear beam -- so no camber adjustment.
> 
> ...


Actually, ALL 'highline' or 'premium' models GTI/GLI/Golf R have IRS.

Base model cars including those with a diesel motor will use the twist beam rear suspension. It's important to note which model you have because the front spindle diameter will be different as well. The Jetta S uses a 50mm spindle (MkIV) but MkV/VI top mounting plates. Thus, you will need MkIV struts with MkV/VI hats


----------



## absence (Jun 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> ... Base model cars including those with a diesel motor will use the twist beam rear suspension.


pretty sure its just the Jetta that uses the torsion beam axle:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Interesting, thanks for your input Warren.

We have had several customers who have purchased the twist beam rear bags for their diesel golf.


----------



## absence (Jun 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Interesting, thanks for your input Warren.
> 
> We have had several customers who have purchased the twist beam rear bags for their diesel golf.


VW being inconsistent with its produce offerings? NEVER


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

I've got 4.8* in the rear at my ride height with just stock adjustment.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

absence said:


> VW being inconsistent with its produce offerings? NEVER


Not a chance in hell! :laugh:


----------



## absence (Jun 30, 2009)

Lawn_Mower said:


> I've got 4.8* in the rear at my ride height with just stock adjustment.


haha, but your 'rideheight' is tucking rim so our cars natural tendency to camber as we go lower is giving you that unfair advantage :beer:


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Actually, ALL 'highline' or 'premium' models GTI/GLI/Golf R have IRS.
> 
> Base model cars including those with a diesel motor will use the twist beam rear suspension. It's important to note which model you have because the front spindle diameter will be different as well. The Jetta S uses a 50mm spindle (MkIV) but MkV/VI top mounting plates. Thus, you will need MkIV struts with MkV/VI hats


Its a sportline.
Maybe the problem is the shop i dealt with


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

absence said:


>


How do you reach the camber bolt??


----------

